# Firelight Ranch Breeding Schedule



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My breeding schedule is up. This should be correct at this point, I'm just making some final tweaks right now:

http://firelight-ranch.webs.com/kiddingschedule.htm

Very excited about the first kids due!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks nice  Hope they have lots of pretty doelings for you :greengrin: :kidred: Love the first breeding listed :drool:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Me too. That first breeding has me so excited I can barely stand it. Hoping for a boy and a girl from that one.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

You must be so excited! Congrats!

I LOVE Mr Fireworks. Holy coly, what a guy! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------

